# A Very Interesting Read



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I was going to post this earlier when I first read it, but I have problems posting stuff here from my phone. IMHO, this guy nails it.

http://english.caixin.com/2013-05-31/100535727.html


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I also recommend this article.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/summertime-wall-streets-twilight-zone-2013-06-07


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Marcus said:


> I was going to post this earlier when I first read it, but I have problems posting stuff here from my phone. IMHO, this guy nails it.
> 
> http://english.caixin.com/2013-05-31/100535727.html


Not sure I understand a lot of this but I try, seems he might be correct about Japan and BoJ...

""We are now hearing from various central banks it is possible that expectations for the future are needing to be dampened down a little," he said. "By not following through with more substantive easing, the BOJ adds to this, and weaker equity markets around the world are reflecting this unease."

from: http://finance.yahoo.com/news/stock-futures-drop-bank-japan-113007971.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I was going to post this earlier when I first read it, but I have problems posting stuff here from my phone. IMHO, this guy nails it.
> 
> http://english.caixin.com/2013-05-31/100535727.html


It was interesting but I can't say that I agreed with much of it. I disagree with this, for instance:

"Japan and the United States are using asset bubbles to revive their economies. "

No, I think they are deliberately destroying their currencies to bring about a one-world government.

"The U.S. economy has been recovering on micro strengths. Energy, agriculture, and high technology are some of the examples. The United States' labor market is flexible enough for many to accept lower pay in new jobs. Of course, many resist and remain unemployed. Some find it better to drop out of the labor force."

No, the US economy is not recovering and no, there aren't jobs. Especially for older workers. They drop out of the work force because nobody will hire them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~No, I think they are deliberately destroying their currencies to bring about a one-world government~~

What BillS said. And looks like an effort is being made to bring on famine.:scratch
Dependence is the goal..without jobs/money, food, heat, shelter, medical supplies, essentials--the sheeple will march right up to the FEMA camp and say, where do I sign and take that chip??


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

BillS said:


> I disagree with this, for instance:
> 
> "Japan and the United States are using asset bubbles to revive their economies. "
> 
> No, I think they are deliberately destroying their currencies to bring about a one-world government.


The world has been in a currency war since at least the 90s. Countries are devaluing their currencies in a race to get more exports and, since most have progressive income taxes, get more taxes (power) over their own citizens.

The asset bubbles he alludes to in the article are housing (again!) and the stock market. The Fed & the BOJ has been very successful in rendering almost all other asset classes vastly subordinate to market returns until late last month. If you consider the fall of PMs from their highs over the last couple of years, you would've been much better off selling out and moving into stocks.

As far as one world government being the goal, I have no opinion either way. But as JayJay mentioned, dependence is the goal since that provides for the accumulation and exercise of more and more power. I didn't mean for this thread to take such a political bent, but rather I wanted to show y'all what some folks were thinking.

Along that line, here is yet another article that I think is very enlightening, especially what the Dow vs Fed Balance Sheet chart shows. When a correlation reaches .94, the intent becomes obvious. http://seekingalpha.com/article/1493552-the-paradigm-shift-has-begun-this-isn-t-going-to-be-pretty


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't believe there's been a currency war since the 90s. The US didn't start monetizing the debt until March, 2009.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

BillS, I was referencing the rise of China as an exporter along with the other Tiger economies since they all try to control their exchange rates since the Asian Crisis in 97.


----------

